# Anyone building yet



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wondering if I am the only one building haunts yet?
I just can't stand the wait. I started building my haunt walls and setting up my floor plan. I know its early but I am a little anxious.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I haven't yet.........but told hubby last weekend we needed to clean up the shop cuz i wanted to start working on some stuff

hate waiting til the last minute........and we have another grandbaby due in Oct so that will cut into our prep/prop building time


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I will start once I get the new shed we're building up and finished. I plan on doing a different scene in it every year, so I think I'll spend the latter half of the summer working on it.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep a new baby will put a damper on building plans.

I hear ya zombie.
Nothing like building out in the hot sun. By the time my haunt is done I will be dark brown and about 20 lbs. lighter. I can already feel my jeans getting looser every week.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been working on stuff since April and yesterday was oout in the back yard mapping out the walk through, which is going to be expanded alot if the weather holds. I'm just hoping I can pull it all together...so little time left!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been working since Jan, but I took a small break. Krough never stops. He is a non-stop prop machine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not a thing, well, I did do a snake....

But usually, nothing until Aug....
My Honey Do list is a novel....a very scary novel I'll add!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Technical Terror said:


> By the time my haunt is done I will be dark brown and about 20 lbs. lighter. I can already feel my jeans getting looser every week.


Hehe, me too. I choose building over eating in the evenings. I usually eat about half my supper and jump back out to the shed before the sun goes down for the night.

I guess that's why I haven't lost the winter weight yet.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I have been working since Jan, but I took a small break. Krough never stops. He is a non-stop prop machine.


LOL. In a way this is true. I am now completely absorbed by my prop building. The scary thing is that my prop building is now accelerating as the date of Oct 31 gets closer. I also continue to have those recurring nightmares where its Oct 31st 6pm and I dont have any props set out, this is at least once a week now. LOL

I took a slight breather between Nov 1-30 or so.

Back to the basement with me, the Organ Grinder calls.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

krough said:


> LOL. In a way this is true. I am now completely absorbed by my prop building. The scary thing is that my prop building is now accelerating as the date of Oct 31 gets closer. I also continue to have those recurring nightmares where its Oct 31st 6pm and I dont have any props set out, this is at least once a week now. LOL
> 
> I took a slight breather between Nov 1-30 or so.
> 
> Back to the basement with me, the Organ Grinder calls.


Krough has left the building folks!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

krough said:


> I also continue to have those recurring nightmares where its Oct 31st 6pm and I dont have any props set out, this is at least once a week now. LOL


Man thats funny. I actuall had a dream about a month ago that I was outside working on my haunt. All of a sudden I looked down the drive way and there was trick or treaters walking up the drive. I was freaking out. I realized that it was suddenly Halloween night and I didn't have the first prop placed in my haunt. I was scrambling to get every static prop out of the shop, knowing I didn't have time to set up the air system to work pneumatics.
Maybe that's what finally got my butt in gear.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Not a thing, well, I did do a snake....
> 
> But usually, nothing until Aug....
> My Honey Do list is a novel....a very scary novel I'll add!


Oh yeah. Married guy here to. How well I understand. 
I wouldn't trade it for being single again though. Its kinda nice to have a partner in life. Now if I could just remember where I hid that list...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I started bout a week before Halloween last year and have not stopped since, thanks to these guys. My todo list continues to grow faster than I can build, there is just so much I want to build Theres been twitching arms, a pumpkinrot, LED flicker circuit and spotlights, cheap walls for a walk through, paper mache heads, tombstones, and I still want more! Oh well, thats why I'm in this forum. Welcome aboard! 

You still got a month to build a tombstone and enter our contest!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What do you mean "has anybody started", does anybody truely stop from one halloween to the next. Anything that does not get done this year goes to the top of next years list, and on it goes from there. But if you are starting to set stuff up now, well you may need help of some kind.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

That might happen. I was thinking about entering with one of the tombstones I already built. When is the deadline?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> But if you are starting to set stuff up now, well you may need help of some kind.


I am in an indoor building so noone but me is seeing what is being built. My wife want let me put up the facade until October 1st, so its just the front of the building for now.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Technical Terror said:


> That might happen. I was thinking about entering with one of the tombstones I already built. When is the deadline?


You have through the end of June. See the rules http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Technical Terror said:


> Just wondering if I am the only one building haunts yet?


Last week I picked up last years walls out of the storage bin and brought them back to the house. I have been building props since October and now setting up the actual Haunt since last week. Why you ask, well I am in serious need of therapy just like you ! LOL I wanted to play with the angled walls for one and I am building a few new things this year so I gotta test them out and see it in place it helps me. The biggest reason is for the past 3 years we waited way to late etc and it was a mad rush and a ton of stress and last year I just about lost the desire due to the stess so I told myself I was not going to do that to myself again. So I just decided to start the day after Halloween and not stop. How about that !


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Ruafraid,
Man I think you been building props since Nov. 1st. You should have molding and casting down to a science. Good luck on the foam skull. Shoot me a pic when you're done.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I gotta buy me some of that 2 part foam I am tired of Great Stuff not being all that great it's hit or miss. I did make one skull with melted glue sticks that is kinda transparent looks really cool with a flicker light inside. The welder has kept me busy for a while. I have Halloween Prop building ADD LOL


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't suffer from ADD.
In fact, I quiet enjoy it!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess I never stopped building (well maybe a little break at the end of December). At this point I'm not sure where I'll be setting up this year so that part is up in the air right now.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Absolutely, we never stop plotting and planning. Gonna start working on some pneumatics pretty soon... Will post pics as they become available.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

All it took was one cold day in the middle of all this heat and my partner in crime gave me a call and asked what we're doing this year... time for me to design a theme... so I'm just getting started with our haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have such a demanding job, it is REAL hard for me to find time to build (see 2 1/2 month long tombstone build)..Cemetery fence is next on the list, then Gravedigger, which I should have completed by end of august. MOstly tweaking and improving older props for the rest of the year, unless something tweaks my interest to start something new.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I have such a demanding job, it is REAL hard for me to find time to build (see 2 1/2 month long tombstone build)..Cemetery fence is next on the list, then Gravedigger, which I should have completed by end of august. MOstly tweaking and improving older props for the rest of the year, unless something tweaks my interest to start something new.


I thought you were a Rock Singer Dr. M? Didn't you sing, "You put the lime in the coconut and you mix are around...'


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I have such a demanding job, it is REAL hard for me to find time to build...


I know what you mean, Dr. It's not so much that my job is demanding, but my "second job" of running a small vineyard is...especially this time of year. This morning I was showing my boyfriend sketches of what I want to do with the materials I've been accumulating, so I'll probably get started on some stuff tomorrow. Too much grass to cut today. 

/goes to get on the tractor
//shakes fist
/// $#@*&&*% $#$%%^#%> GRASS!!!!!!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Ggrl,
You'll have to scan and post those sketches so we can see what you're up to.

; )


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I thought you were a Rock Singer Dr. M? Didn't you sing, "You put the lime in the coconut and you mix are around...'


It pales to your "I wanna love you tender" song!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> It pales to your "I wanna love you tender" song!


LOL. Wait, what ever do you mean?[Taking out his light sabor]


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

With all the Ideas I have already gotten from this site I am going to have to start on next years new props on November 1. So much I want to do and so little time to do it in.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL me too Haunted Neurons... Ive already started a "for 2007" List of ideas cuz I know there just isnt enough time to do everything I see on here. ..


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Same here. I have so many things I want to do but no room to store them and even less funds to build them all. I've been working on this years haunt since March and have my plans for next years haunt already drawn up. I've had next year's Halloween party planned since last years party and the guest list is made up, DJ booked, hall rented and the menu planned. Now all that's left is to figure out how to pay for it all. I think all haunter's are the same way...we always want to do more and add to what we have. Pretty soon I'm going to have to buy the house next door to mine just to use it for storage!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Trishanne, what a great idea! 

I may just tell my hubby its okay to build that 2 car garage that hes always wanted.... then..... wham take it over !!! YEESSSS (rubs chin) that might work....


----------



## Big Ogre (Aug 23, 2006)

My wife and I are the operators of The Haunted Forest and after the haunt season has ended we sit down in Nov. or Dec. and figure out worked, what didn't work at all and what needs modified to work better.

We usually then erase all haunting from our minds till about February and then we meet again, go over our previous notes and start listing ideas on what to add, change and get rid of that year.

For instance this season 2006 we have decided to build a wooden pallet looking maze to add to our show to make it longer.

With gas prices being high we decided the majority of the work could be done out of our garage at home and the finished walls could then be transported to the Haunted Forest when completed.

We have also taken several walks through the forest and already put up all of our sets that we plan on keeping and currently doing all minor repairs necessary to get them up to snuff for the season.

We are also going to build an additional clown house as well to be placed in the last part of the Haunted Forest.

We will try hard to be done by September 1st :googly: so we can then concentrate on hiring and training actors for the season.


----------

